# Meanmouth's Project--Finished--Page 10



## MeanMouth (Jan 18, 2010)

This is the finished jon boat to bass boat conversion. Enjoy!


----------



## VA Bassin (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome , and goodluck with your project! 8)


----------



## Brine (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard, and when you get a chance, post what part of the world you're in under your profile settings.

Look forward to seeing your boat.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 18, 2010)

welcome


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the site. We like pictures of your project as you get into it.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for all of the comments, I appreciate the warm welcome.


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's the only pic I have on my computer at the moment, can't wait to get started.


----------



## Brine (Jan 19, 2010)

nice pic...

That lake looks fishy. I'd try a top water bone. :LOL2:


----------



## Doug (Jan 19, 2010)

:WELCOME: . Looks like a great project boat. Look forward to your progress.

Doug


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 19, 2010)

Brine said:


> nice pic...
> 
> That lake looks fishy. I'd try a top water bone. :LOL2:


haha, top water bone it is!


----------



## MeanMouth (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, day one, and the seats are gone, along with the transom support and rotten wood. She's a "holey" body right now.

Awaiting purchase of HTS-2000 brazing rods...


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 9, 2010)

Purchased HTS-2000 Brazing Rods from https://www.aluminumrepair.com/index.asp (videos on the site are pretty impressive).

My Dad and I will be filling in the rivet holes so we can get to work on the new transom. Pics to come later as I have to head out of town this weekend.

I'll keep ya up to date.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 10, 2010)

i purchased some aluminum rods and torch and tank but for some reason it didnt work like in the video.. so i just ended up returning it ..


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome aboard......Nice rig ...can't wait for mods .....JIGGY


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice platform to work with,lots of potential. Looking forward to hearing how the HTS-2000 works.Keep us posted.


----------



## poolie (Feb 10, 2010)

A belated welcome! :WELCOME:


----------



## Froggy (Feb 14, 2010)

You got a lot of room there!


----------



## dearl (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome, good looking boat you got there!


----------



## SrPhatness (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a good first step. 
GUT IT
Then start fresh.

That's a good looking boat with lots of room = lots of potential. What are your plans with it?? Let us know how the brazing goes.

Rock On


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 18, 2010)

SrPhatness said:


> That's a good first step.
> GUT IT
> Then start fresh.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. The plans have changed a little.

*Front*

We are going with a front casting deck. We are not adding a single piece of wood to this boat, so the framing and deck will be aluminum. The boat is trailered over rural country, so cleaning is necessary.

A new Minn Kota Edge 40 and a Humminbird 570 will be added upfront, with the battery underneath the deck along with lifevest storage. 

*Floor*

We will also be putting a floor down, once again, aluminum. Underneath will be styrofoam, which will lay over the channels and inbetween the ribs so that water can still make it's way aft. 

*Seats*

Planning on 3 pedestal seats. 1 up on the casting deck, 1 in the middle, and the driver's seat which will probably be placed off-center, starboard side. 

*Trailer*

It's an old steel trailer, well built, but in need of tlc. We are planning on the ruste converter route, and maybe herculiner over the top. We'll be adding new wheels/tires, or getting the wheels powedercoated, replacing the bunks and carpet, and also adding bunk style guide-ons.

I'll post pics of the HTS-2000 once we get started...lots of things going on right now with college.


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright, so after taking out the bench seats, we had numerous holes to fill. My Dad wanted to use solid rivets without purchasing an air hammer. So by hand, my dad made a couple tools and we finished "riveting" today.

The success was 100%. All rivets are water tight, except for one from the factory that we fixed as well. After filling the boat with water and checking for leaks, she's ready for prep and paint.

*Before - Rivet Holes*






*Step 1 - Tools*
Rivet - 3/16" diameter, 1/4" long
Seater - Drilled to fit over rivet ensuring aluminum is as close to rivet as possible.
Finisher - Drilled to finish rivet head; mushroom shaped.
Ball Peen Hammer - Used for obvious reasons
Block of steel - Placed behind rivet head when you are peening for support (not shown).






*Step 2 - Place Rivet*
Obviously, rivets are made to hold two seperate pieces of metal together. We used them to seal up holes created from removing the bench seats.






*Step 3 - Seat the aluminum against the rivet*





*Step 4 - Give it a few solid strikes with the hammer (With a piece of steel behind the rivet for support)*






*Step 5 - Peen the rivet tail into a mushroom type of shape (With piece of steel behind rivet for support)*





*Step 6 - You should now have a rough finish like this (Shown on concrete; can't hold everything at once)*






*Step 7 - Use the finishing tool to clean up your peening (Again, with a piece of steel behind the head for support)*






*Step 8 - Give it a few good strikes while turning it in your fingers to make sure it looks symmetrical*






*Step 9 - Finished look, water tight and only $8 for the box of rivets*






*Last Step *- Use the flat side of the hammer, and give it one good smack for a flat appearance and a little more "finished" look.


----------



## eezerz (Feb 20, 2010)

GREAT WRITE UP! =D> 
good quality pics too... :wink: 
Glad to hear she holds water or keeps it out...lol
:idea:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 20, 2010)

Ditto on above  . Great post and step-by-step pics! =D>


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Eezerz and Waterwings,

I have to give credit to my Dad as he's is always coming up with something that impresses me. Its the old school way of riveting, but you can't beat the price. 

A couple of hours along with a couple of barley-pops and the sun certainly made for an enjoyable day. My dad has ordered aluminum angle so we can start building the framing for the deck. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## Brine (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice write up MeanMouth, and glad to see you and your Dad were able to do it together.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 21, 2010)

Good job MM.Looking forward to seeing more mods.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks great . Where did u buy the rivets and the tools . I need those 2. I got aprox 8 holes to do like that


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 21, 2010)

rusmir said:


> That looks great . Where did u buy the rivets and the tools . I need those 2. I got aprox 8 holes to do like that


Got the rivets from "Fasteners" in Spokane for about $8, and my Dad made the tools himself.


----------



## rusmir (Feb 21, 2010)

u should let me borrow that tool .. and can u give me the adress where u bought the rivet.. tx

Meanmouth


----------



## MeanMouth (Feb 21, 2010)

rusmir said:


> u should let me borrow that tool .. and can u give me the adress where u bought the rivet.. tx
> 
> Meanmouth


I might be able to grab the tools for ya next weekend, I've got a full load this week with college. Heck, I could probably just help you do the 8 rivets fairly quick.

Fasteners should be 5220 E. Broadway, but use the number to make sure they have what you want: 535-4211


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 5, 2010)

After a couple hundred of dollars, my Dad has sprung for some "scrap" aluminum sheets. They just so happen to fit our project pefectly, so paying half price was a bonus. Good move Dad!

In one week, I expected the boat to be a little farther than the last update, but my Dad has once again impressed me. The floor pieces of aluminum are cut, and will be installed to ensure fit. Grey bedliner will be applied to the top of the aluminum sheets for grip and ease of cleaning, along with the inside of the boat for a complete match. Here's the floor as of right now.






Moving up the floor, the next part of the project was the front deck. Aluminum angle riveted together, along with some welding, really made the frame strong. Three main supports (1 not pictured) are here for the deck, along with aluminum angle on each side for support as well. 






Alltogether, a piece of Diamond plate will also be covered with bedliner and will be the finishing touch for the casting deck. For now, everything is solid and very, very strong.






A hatch will be installed here on the face of the aluminum for storage. I think with a completely covered interior (grey bedliner material), the deck and flooring will look great and provide many years of pleasure. Will update when we get the paint and bedliner rolling...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking good! Sure wish my dad would help me out with expenses.. (and some of the work :lol: )

Glad to see you guys doin' work!


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 6, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Looking good! Sure wish my dad would help me out with expenses.. (and some of the work :lol: )
> 
> Glad to see you guys doin' work!


I've been saving for the project...a budget is everything as I'm sure you know. As far as the work, I simply couldn't have started it without my Dad. He builds trailers, guns, and just about anything he can get his hands on. His attention to detail is unmatched, so I really enjoy learning from him when I can.


----------



## Brine (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking great! =D> 

Think through the bedliner.......I can only speak for Herculiner, but there is no way I'd want it inside the boat. Too aggresive for fishing line, too hot, and it actually holds dirt more than a smooth surface would.

Awesome that you and your Dad get to do this together.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 6, 2010)

Brine said:


> Looking great! =D>
> 
> Think through the bedliner.......I can only speak for Herculiner, but there is no way I'd want it inside the boat. Too aggresive for fishing line, too hot, and it actually holds dirt more than a smooth surface would.
> 
> Awesome that you and your Dad get to do this together.


Thanks Brine, but now you raise a question.

Why would Grey Herculiner attract more heat than say a green paint job? (Honestly curious)


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 7, 2010)

lookin good man


----------



## Brine (Mar 7, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> Thanks Brine, but now you raise a question.
> 
> Why would Grey Herculiner attract more heat than say a green paint job? (Honestly curious)



I've only seen Herculiner in Black. Regardless of color, IMHO Herculiner is too rough for the inside of the boat. I'm not familiar with any of the other liners, just Herculiner.


----------



## sturdi87 (Mar 8, 2010)

And you are absolutely right, I don't have a PHD but I am almost positive that how hot it is going to get when your out on the water basking in the sun depends entirely on the color, not the composition of the material. Don't believe me, look up "black body radiation laws," the most important specific black body law which relates to this question is called the "Stefan-Boltzman Law" A quick summary below, don't read the next paragraph it you don't want to hear some complicated scientific junk.

To sum it up, an object looks the color it does because of the wavelength at which it radiates energy, with different wavelengths corresponding to different colors. Energy corresponding to light and heat. It has to do with the absorption and radiation of electrons, I'm getting way too deep here, I think I have said enough. But consider this, this is how scientists can determine for example the temperature of the Suns surface, by its color alone.

I think bedliner is a good idea, but then again I have no experience with it in a boat. Yes it is rough, but that is kinda the point, to keep yourself from busting your ___ , I don't know about you but I don't plan on rubbing my fishing line on the floor of my boat, and don't really so how it would happen very much or at all even. Lots of people and companies seem to be using it, its in all your expensive duck boats and such, which are built with aluminum floors etc typically similar to what you are doing. Just my thoughts, again, I don't have any experience, but maybe stay away from herculiner I guess haha.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 8, 2010)

sturdi87 said:


> And you are absolutely right, I don't have a PHD but I am almost positive that how hot it is going to get when your out on the water basking in the sun depends entirely on the color, not the composition of the material. Don't believe me, look up "black body radiation laws," the most important specific black body law which relates to this question is called the "Stefan-Boltzman Law" A quick summary below, don't read the next paragraph it you don't want to hear some complicated scientific junk.
> 
> To sum it up, an object looks the color it does because of the wavelength at which it radiates energy, with different wavelengths corresponding to different colors. Energy corresponding to light and heat. It has to do with the absorption and radiation of electrons, I'm getting way too deep here, I think I have said enough. But consider this, this is how scientists can determine for example the temperature of the Suns surface, by its color alone.
> 
> I think bedliner is a good idea, but then again I have no experience with it in a boat. Yes it is rough, but that is kinda the point, to keep yourself from busting your ___ , I don't know about you but I don't plan on rubbing my fishing line on the floor of my boat, and don't really so how it would happen very much or at all even. Lots of people and companies seem to be using it, its in all your expensive duck boats and such, which are built with aluminum floors etc typically similar to what you are doing. Just my thoughts, again, I don't have any experience, but maybe stay away from herculiner I guess haha.


Thanks for the opinion. 

Upon researching some more (and having it in the bed of my truck), I'm convinced it will be a good choice, especially with the light grey color.

Two local marine stores recommend it, and a few different projects on the internet have given it good reviews. I don't fish barefoot, so that's not an issue and I'm not really concerned with it damaging the line on my rods.

I might not apply the Herculiner on the sides of the interior, but the flooring and deck will certainly be covered in the Light Grey Herculiner. The bedliner in my truck is very easy to clean with a quick powerwash, and provides good grip when wet. The only question left to be answered is the heat. 

With black bedliner in my truck, I can tell you the sheet metal of my Dodge is much hotter than the bedliner. Guess I'll report back this summer :wink:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Where can you get this Herculiner and how much does it cost?


----------



## Nick Jones (Mar 8, 2010)

That looks awesome! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

sturdi87 said:


> And you are absolutely right, I don't have a PHD but I am almost positive that how hot it is going to get when your out on the water basking in the sun depends entirely on the color, not the composition of the material.



:LOL2: 

I don't have a PHD either, but black metal gets alot hotter than black plastic, and that is because the compostion of the material. Specifically because metal is a better conducter of heat. 

Ever fried an egg in summer on black asphalt? Try it on your black t-shirt. 

MeanMouth,
I'm glad you have the product installed on your truck bed, so at least you know what you are getting. After putting it on my trailer, I knew that I wouldn't want it in my boat for the reasons I stated. Sounds like those aren't issues for you. 

Good luck, and I hope you'll be able to give good reviews about it someday.


----------



## Brine (Mar 8, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Where can you get this Herculiner and how much does it cost?



Ace Hardware was the cheapest I could find it $74.99 You can save an additional 10% if you want to get their customer card.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 10, 2010)

Brine said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you get this Herculiner and how much does it cost?
> ...


Ace Hardware is certainly the cheapest, and trust me, I've searched everywhere. I went into one of their stores yesterday, and they said they can order any color that Herculiner makes, with a 2 or 3 day shipping time.

So, for $74.99, you get 1 Gallon of Herculiner, along with a couple rollers and everything you need.

To save money, I think I'll be repainting the exterior/interior of the boat green, and leave the Herculiner to the deck and flooring.


----------



## jl-327 (Mar 10, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > Troutman3000 said:
> ...



My local Advance Auto agreed to match Ace's price (74.99) - my local Ace stores didn't stock it but you can order it online and have it shipped to the store for free - I just took the info from the Ace website showing price and free ship to store info - and Advance matched the price and I had it the same day.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2010)

jl-327 said:


> My local Advance Auto agreed to match Ace's price (74.99) - my local Ace stores didn't stock it but you can order it online and have it shipped to the store for free - I just took the info from the Ace website showing price and free ship to store info - and Advance matched the price and I had it the same day.



Good to know!

and 

:WELCOME:


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

A little update as of yesterday. The front deck of aluminum diamond plate has been cut, and my Dad finished with the aluminum trolling motor mount.







Today is going to be nice (around 60 degrees) so we've cleaned the boat, wiped it down with mineral spirits, taped it off and will be applying the Herculiner to the inside of the boat. Will post pictures later today of the process.


----------



## SrPhatness (Mar 20, 2010)

Man, this mod is looking GREAT :shock: 
The metal work is absolutely top quality. Thanks for sharing.

I wish I would have had the money, to do aluminum in my boat.
I will have to see how long this Plywood lasts. Then maybe go all metal. IDK though 
Cant wait to see more. =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

What did you cut the diamond plate with? I sure as hell know I couldnt make an even cut like that with a jigsaw :?


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2010)

jl-327 said:


> My local Advance Auto agreed to match Ace's price (74.99) - my local Ace stores didn't stock it but you can order it online and have it shipped to the store for free - I just took the info from the Ace website showing price and free ship to store info - and Advance matched the price and I had it the same day.



They wouldn't budge off their price for me in GA, so I guess it's an individual location decision. How about posting up the store that did. I'd like to talk to them. 

Thanks, 
Brine


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2010)

That's looking good =D> . That TM mount is looking stout.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> What did you cut the diamond plate with? I sure as hell know I couldnt make an even cut like that with a jigsaw :?


Skinny blade on a reciprocating saw, and finished with a grinder. (thanks brine :wink


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright, so the first coat of Herculiner has been appied. The easiest thing to do is to cover as much as you can with the roller, and then switch to the 2" brush to get into the tight spots. It went on easy, just make sure to hit any "bare aluminum" with a self etching primer. 

The pieces of aluminum flooring will cover the bottom because we still want water to flow aft without any hesitation. A second coat is required and will hopefully be done today as well.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking good!


I can't believe you could make a cut like that with a cutting wheel.. I make worse cuts with those than I do jigsaws :shock:


----------



## Brine (Mar 20, 2010)

The picture above is a reciprocating saw :wink:


----------



## Nussy (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, you have to be a magician to make a straight cut with a sawsall. Nice job so far.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

Brine said:


> The picture above is a reciprocating saw :wink:


Sorry Brine, I combined two different thoughts...

The initial cut was with the recip saw, then smoothed out with a grinder.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > The picture above is a reciprocating saw :wink:
> ...




Oh... anybody can do that :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> MeanMouth said:
> 
> 
> > Brine said:
> ...


If you say so :lol:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> If you say so :lol:




I actually just had to... those jackasses at fishmatepro livewells couldn't make a straight cut on the lip around my livewell so I had to deal with that today... measured 5/8" longer on one end compared to the other 3 corners... hmmm... :-s


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> MeanMouth said:
> 
> 
> > If you say so :lol:
> ...


Wow, that's a big difference, but it's going to look great!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

I sure hope so.. I'm brainstorming a way to put some sort of trim around the lip.. like a small piece of black rubber tube with a slit that fits all around the edge or something.

I remember seeing something similar at Cabelas but it was outrageously priced.


I shoulda took the easy way out and used a cooler like everybody else...


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I sure hope so.. I'm brainstorming a way to put some sort of trim around the lip.. like a small piece of black rubber tube with a slit that fits all around the edge or something.
> 
> I remember seeing something similar at Cabelas but it was outrageously priced.
> 
> ...


How about door edge guards normally used for cars and trucks?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 20, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > I sure hope so.. I'm brainstorming a way to put some sort of trim around the lip.. like a small piece of black rubber tube with a slit that fits all around the edge or something.
> ...




Could work, as long as its not too spongy.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 20, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> MeanMouth said:
> 
> 
> > dyeguy1212 said:
> ...


No, they're usually hard rubber or plastic. Something like https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Doo...temZ160413333729QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f100


----------



## jl-327 (Mar 21, 2010)

Brine said:


> jl-327 said:
> 
> 
> > My local Advance Auto agreed to match Ace's price (74.99) - my local Ace stores didn't stock it but you can order it online and have it shipped to the store for free - I just took the info from the Ace website showing price and free ship to store info - and Advance matched the price and I had it the same day.
> ...




Here you go. I called them before I went in to ask if they'd do it. Was told "no problem" on the phone, it was a snap @ the store. 

Advance Auto Parts - Store 5097
2514 BATTLEGROUND AVE.
GREENSBORO,NC 27408
336-545-9091


----------



## Brine (Mar 21, 2010)

jl-327 said:


> Here you go. I called them before I went in to ask if they'd do it. Was told "no problem" on the phone, it was a snap @ the store.
> 
> Advance Auto Parts - Store 5097
> 2514 BATTLEGROUND AVE.
> ...



As I thought..... Just called and spoke with Bradley, who in turn referred me to Ivan (Store Manager) who said, "No, we cannot match that price. Price is $89.99" After saying, I had a friend who said he had gotten that deal, I was told "Not at this store."

Glad to hear it worked for you though.


----------



## caveman (Mar 21, 2010)

haven't look at your mod in awhile. but it looks like you are doing one he-- of a job ..


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 23, 2010)

Alright, so we let the two coats of Herculiner cure. It looks great and I'm impressed with how durable it is after setting up. Here's a closeup for anyone considering this route:






My Dad finished building and installing the battery tray, and I'll get a picture of that soon, but some goodies came today, so it's finally starting to come together. 





Next up is applying the Herculiner to the sheets of aluminum for the flooring, and also to the diamond plate which is the deck. An exterior paint job is also in the plans.


----------



## LOWEshooter829 (Mar 23, 2010)

That herculiner looks great...I would like to do something like that in my boat. 

My only question is how much grip does that stuff have when it gets wet?


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 23, 2010)

LOWEshooter829 said:


> That herculiner looks great...I would like to do something like that in my boat.
> 
> My only question is how much grip does that stuff have when it gets wet?


It's great, because that's what it was designed for. It began as a liner made for truck beds, but is now used anywhere that needs a durable, yet slightly flexible material. 

A gallon of black will run you about $80, with Gray, Red and White Herculiner costing more. You want traction, this and other bedliner materials will suite your project nicely.


----------



## caveman (Mar 23, 2010)

That looks good but would you post pic of a larger inside veiw of the boat as to give us a better look.
Thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 24, 2010)

lets see some more of the herculiner! id do this if i wasnt carpeting my sides! May do this to the back where batter goes


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 25, 2010)

dixie_boysles said:


> lets see some more of the herculiner! id do this if i wasnt carpeting my sides! May do this to the back where batter goes


I'll get some more shots of it when we flip the boat back over cause we laid down the top coat today, so the paint needs to cure. 

Here's the 15 footer after I grinded, sanded with 400 grit, and wiped down with mineral spirits. The adhered paint is in great shape, so roughing it up was the main goal.




Here's the boat after the Rustoleum Self Etching Primer (dark coat). This needs to be applied wherever there is bare aluminum. 




And then the final Rustoleum top coat, which is OD Green.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Mar 25, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Where can you get this Herculiner and how much does it cost?



For what it is worth, I got a gallon of black Herculiner on Ebay for $54.99. I don't know if you want a different color. Those are more exspensive (at least my gray Herculiner was).


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 27, 2010)

Lots done today, so here we go: First is the battery tray; Dad made it out of aluminum angle, riveted together






The casting deck will be two parts; both cut from diamond plate. The front here has the trolling motor mount, a hatch which is the access for the battery, and the pedestal base installed






This is the second piece to the deck which goes behind the larger front piece. Once again, cut from diamond plate and a large hatch for storing gear, lifejackets, etc. 






The insulation sheets shown here were cut and installed inbetween the ribs. We purchased two 4'x8' sheets, and the insulation provides a nice base for the flooring. 






Dad screwed the aluminum flooring down, installed the pedestals and now we're ready for the Herculiner to be applied to the floor and the casting deck. The floor is solid, and we're very happy with the outcome thus far.


----------



## caveman (Mar 27, 2010)

looks really good.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 28, 2010)

caveman said:


> looks really good.


Thanks Caveman, oh, and by the way, is your blue insulation made by Foamular (if you can remember)?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 28, 2010)

It is looking really good so far. Keep us posted when you get the front deck installed.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 28, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> It is looking really good so far. Keep us posted when you get the front deck installed.


Will do, thanks Truckmechanic.


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice work MeanMouth. Make sure you give your Pops the feedback too


----------



## Froggy (Mar 28, 2010)

That is asweet looking rig, wide open, I like that!


----------



## caveman (Mar 28, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> caveman said:
> 
> 
> > looks really good.
> ...





Went back and looked at some old pic and it is made by Dow the best i can tell.I do remember it was not cheep.

Keep us posted on how you like the herculiner as i am not sure as what way to go with mine.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 29, 2010)

Looking great!


----------



## 270Handiman (Mar 29, 2010)

MeanMouth said:


> After a couple hundred of dollars, my Dad has sprung for some "scrap" aluminum sheets. They just so happen to fit our project pefectly, so paying half price was a bonus. Good move Dad!
> 
> In one week, I expected the boat to be a little farther than the last update, but my Dad has once again impressed me. The floor pieces of aluminum are cut, and will be installed to ensure fit. Grey bedliner will be applied to the top of the aluminum sheets for grip and ease of cleaning, along with the inside of the boat for a complete match. Here's the floor as of right now.



I may have missed it, but how thick is the aluminum on the floor? Also, is it supported by just the ribs, or did you add extra bracing?

Thanks,


----------



## caveman (Mar 29, 2010)

meanmouth ,
You have did one bang up job on this boat hats off to you...............


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 29, 2010)

looks great man


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 30, 2010)

270Handiman said:


> MeanMouth said:
> 
> 
> > After a couple hundred of dollars, my Dad has sprung for some "scrap" aluminum sheets. They just so happen to fit our project pefectly, so paying half price was a bonus. Good move Dad!
> ...


Sorry I didn't see your post Handiman; the aluminum flooring is 1/8", while the aluminum diamond plate for the front deck is 1/4". 

They are screwed down with stainless steel screws to the ribs, which also have Formular 150 insulation underneath for a little added support. It's solid.


----------



## luvdlake (Mar 30, 2010)

That is looking awesome!!! I might have to do my flat bottom that way. That is after I finish my V hull. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## Lawdog (Apr 5, 2010)

Man, this is really coming along nicely. =D>


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 10, 2010)

Alright, a little break in rain allowed us to get a few pieces painted and put together. The first pic is the front deck, screwed down and ready for herculiner, along with the floor. (Hinges, TM mount, and pedestal base taped for herculiner)






This second picture is of the new transom. Aluminum channel throughout, with aluminum sheeting for the faces. It's riveted together and then bolted through the hull. Solid as can be. 






Just waiting for a sunny day to apply the Herculiner. Then we'll get the trailer looking good, and will finally add the fishfinder. The last weekend of April is when our fishing season starts, so we're ready!


----------



## MeanMouth (May 1, 2010)

*Finally finished the jon, and tested it for the first time today. Everything went well, and we even caught a couple of rainbows, and a couple of bass.*

Pi*ntle hitch Welded and Installed*





*Front Deck, with Minn Kota Edge 40 trolling motor*





*Before the conversion:*





*Finished Bass Boat*


----------



## rcgreat (May 1, 2010)

Looks fantastic Meanmouth!! Hows it handle with the seats being up a little higher?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 1, 2010)

Looks good. 

You should snap a few pics with the TM down. With it up, it looks like there isn't much deck space so I'm curious to see how it compares.


----------



## cali27 (May 1, 2010)

wow!! Looks very clean. I like the before and after pics side by side like that!


----------



## MeanMouth (May 1, 2010)

rcgreat said:


> Looks fantastic Meanmouth!! Hows it handle with the seats being up a little higher?


Actually, we were really impressed with the seats themselves (wise seats from Bass Pro) and the fact that they weren't much higher than the orginal bench seats. Thanks for the comment RC


----------



## MeanMouth (May 1, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> You should snap a few pics with the TM down. With it up, it looks like there isn't much deck space so I'm curious to see how it compares.


There isn't a lot of extra room, it's a jon boat! There's enough space to get on, get off, sit and stand and a step or two each way to move around or get to the hatches.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (May 2, 2010)

looks excellent. job well done. =D>


----------



## Sader762 (May 2, 2010)

Awesome before/after pics! I love that diamond aluminum plate.


----------



## Brine (May 2, 2010)

Great Job MeanMouth!

Never seen a pintle hitch.


----------



## KMixson (May 2, 2010)

Great work MeanMouth. Does it feel like you have a new boat now?


----------



## MeanMouth (May 2, 2010)

KMixson said:


> Great work MeanMouth. Does it feel like you have a new boat now?


It does; it kind of brought back the excitement of owning a boat. I know that we're fortunate enough to own one, but a project like this really makes it unique, and can make a person proud.


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2010)

thats awesome, congrats. any clue how much the whole rig weighs?


----------



## MeanMouth (May 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> thats awesome, congrats. any clue how much the whole rig weighs?


Haven't had the opportunity to weigh it, but the front is quite heavy now. I'll update when I get the chance.


----------



## rtg (May 4, 2010)

Great Job!! Can you show a pic of how you installed the rod holder? Thanks


----------



## BaitCaster (May 4, 2010)

Wow, just found this thread. What a great mod. Plenty of super ideas and inspiration!


----------



## bailey86 (May 4, 2010)

why did ya use a pintal hitch for but gives my idea in IL if you have a tunge trailor like hay wagons and farm equiment dont need licesend so if i put on boat trailor do i have to license it ?


----------



## MeanMouth (May 4, 2010)

bailey86 said:


> why did ya use a pintal hitch for but gives my idea in IL if you have a tunge trailor like hay wagons and farm equiment dont need licesend so if i put on boat trailor do i have to license it ?


We decided to use a pintle hitch because all of our trailers and trucks have them, so it made sense to convert the boat trailer over as well. A pintle hitch is universal, so needing different sized balls is obsolete. 

A hitch won't dictate whether or not you need a license/registration, as I'm sure your trailer still needs to be licensed. It's simply a different hookup.


----------



## cavman138 (May 6, 2010)

Man that looks good, great work


----------



## MeanMouth (May 12, 2010)

cavman138 said:


> Man that looks good, great work


Thanks cavman, but you're project is quite impressive too...nice job!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, so I'm a little late finding this conversion. But well done! Love your step by step riveting photos. Looks like you had a lot of fun with your conversion. Hopefully it serves you well for years to come. Great job!


----------



## cavman138 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where did MeanMouth disappear to? Must have been enjoying his boat since he finished it.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 9, 2011)

I just read through the whole thread and this boat is very impressive. 

Have you had any trouble with the styrofoam squeeking under the floor? Did you use any adhesive to attach the styrofoam to the hull or are you just using the aluminum decking pressure to hold it in place?


----------



## bulldog (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks great. You and your father made a heck of a boat together. Try not to out fish him too bad!!


----------



## slabdaddy (Jan 10, 2011)

Found it late also and read all of it; EXCELLENT! =D>


----------



## Decatur (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice job! Thanks for the step by step riveting procedure.


----------



## bulldog (Feb 11, 2011)

MeanMouth said:


> *Finally finished the jon, and tested it for the first time today. Everything went well, and we even caught a couple of rainbows, and a couple of bass.*
> 
> Pi*ntle hitch Welded and Installed*
> 
> ...



BUSCH LIGHT?!?!?!?! Come on Meanmouth, you put all the $$ in to this awesome boat and you got Busch Light for the christening? 

Great job on this build. It look amazing.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice work. She looks awesome!


----------



## reedjj (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice. The diamond plate looks great


----------



## fender66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful Build! You guys are making me want to rip out some of what I've done to my boat and redo it. :shock:


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 14, 2011)

Great! build i wanna get my hands dirty on a build!

like you layout minus the middle seat


----------



## bguy (Apr 11, 2011)

green and gray jon boat looks awesone.


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 20, 2011)

I did dissapear and I apologize for that! Lots of busy school work and of course, lots of fishing. Just wanted to say hello to everyone who has commented since I last logged on. 

I have notifications "on" now so I will be able to tell when I get a response. 

Update 4/20/2011
We are still enjoying the boat and the conversion. I can think of ONE major change that we would do if we were starting over, and that is simply using a thinner front deck material. We used heavy diamond plate and our 15 hp had trouble getting the boat on plane with two people in the boat.

So, we have a 20hp now and we'll be testing it out this weekend. Everything else has been perfect, so I'll let you all know what's going on with the latest with our Jon.

As far as the building insulation under the floor, we did not glue it down. The aluminum sheeting is screwed into the ribs, so if we ever need to change it out, it's a simple thing to do.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 29, 2011)

Great mod, I like the low and high deck combo.


----------



## Express (Apr 29, 2011)

is the front deck steel or aluminum?

did you notice any more flexing or twisting of the hull after the seats were removed? 

she sure looks great!

send me the rivet tools and ill pay shipping both ways + $ for beer! LOL......no really i am struggling with mine right now ](*,)


----------



## MeanMouth (Jun 3, 2011)

Express said:


> is the front deck steel or aluminum?
> 
> did you notice any more flexing or twisting of the hull after the seats were removed?
> 
> ...


The boat does not flex or twist. It's solid. Did you get your rivets together?


----------

